# Benjamin Moore "Advance" or "Cabinet-Coat"?



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Advance is a waterborne alkyd- meaning oil. But it is a veg. based oil, not petro . Will not yellow near as much as the old oils, but will some , and might be noticeable in the light colors. New enough paint that i haven't been around it after a year to tell. 
Cab Coat is also a great choice. Best might be to get a qt of it and see if it is close enough to a White Dove match to satisfy you. 
If the whole project is the same material it should work fine.


----------



## granitepeaker (Aug 12, 2015)

*BM Advance Spraying with Airless Sprayer*

I'm just finishing spraying my cabinets white - total reface from oak.

We used the BM Advance Satin 3.5 gallons and BM Advance Primer 2.5 gallons. The finish paint was $50/gallon and I think the primer may have been $48/gallon. The color we chose was Cloud White and we love it. They have to jimmy rig the Advance Primer to tint it, but it's possible. I sprayed everything in the garage in an enclosed plastic area. I would highly recommend a lazy suzan type turntable to spray all your pieces on. It eliminates so much risk of spraying multiples at once. I only saw one available at walmart and it turned out working amazing. It was a two stand with 3 wooden dowels. So on the large stuff I set them on the 3 dowels. For the smaller stuff I popped the top of the turntable on that had three golf tees glued to it. I bought the Graco Magnum LTS15 for $270 at Lowes with a 10% off coupon. Got some experience ahead of time by painting the exterior of the house. Used a Graco RAC X Fine Finish Tip 214.

Finishing our large kitchen in two weeks. First week lowers, then this week uppers. It will be about 100 accumulative hours spent. I paid friends to help me sand on the Saturdays and help brush/roll paint the inside. Our first day spraying was 99F. The max temp for application is 90F with a recommended 77F. I was fanning the AC into the garage as much as possible. One of the boards had a bad cracking effect and eventually had to use stripper and start over on that one. A few of the others had minimal cracking that we got cleared up with sanding and the additional coats. The cracking was noticed mid day and half way through spraying primer. I lowered my sprayer pressure down from the recommended 75% pressure to between 45-55% and intentionally sprayed less and never saw the problem again. I had all the cabinets drying in the garage. Used 2x4s across saw horses, etc. I hot glued golf tees to the boards and set the boards on those. Be mindful not to flip them after the dry to touch time or you'll get dimples. Wait at a very minimum the recoat time. Make sure to use two finishing coats. The inside required three finishing coats. I cleaned them all with TSP and Klean Strip Sander Deglosser. Also used an orbital sander of 120 grit before primer and then 220 grit after primer. Then a fine sanding block between coats. We also used an Elmers sandable wood filler to fill screw holes. You can see a handful of divets from over sanding. In a perfect world we would have spent more time redoing some things, but who wants to have their kitchen tied up for a minimum of two weeks. Overall we are very pleased with the BM Advance.


----------

